# Can i hook Jacobs ignition to stock distributor?



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Jacobs electronic computer ignition....its got the diagram on the back as show in the picture i obviously know where these ones go. 
Batt+ 
BATT- 
ign sw 
coil+ 
coil - 

BUT I can not figure out where any of these go. 
dist 
MAG + 
MAG -


----------



## johnnysGTIs (Jan 19, 2009)

I have that same ignition on my car. I have the instructions here somewhere so give me a day or so to get back to you. I do believe you can find them online. IIRC you tape off the MAG +/- wires. I don't think anything goes to the distributor. The Jacob system controls the spark output/duration from the coil.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Do u notice a difference over stock? Instructions would be great


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

is that an old msd box i see on the right. i think jacobs is know owned by accel there website should have info on installl


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

yes it is a msd box. Its for sale as is $50.


----------



## johnnysGTIs (Jan 19, 2009)

So far I haven't been able to locate the instructions. I did look at their website and they do have many instruction booklets online. Unfortunately they don't show this one. I do have the box and it shows a serial number #372418. They have a tech support line and this number could help you. My kit included their Ultra Coil but the rest of the install should be the same. I will continue to look for the instructions . My car is in storage so I just need a chance to go look at the wiring (if all else fails). 

As far as performance goes, the car started noticeably easier. I have it installed on a track -only car so I don't have much in the way of drivability or economy impressions/data. 

It does work with the stock distributor,you don't need to buy anything else. Try contacting Jacobs. In the meanwhile i will continue searching. Be patient with me as I work 7 days a week.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

I was talking to a mechanic at the shop and he said that it would need to hook into the distributor. So im guessing 1 of the 3 lines running into the buttom of the distributor is the signal wire and thats the one i need. Also was told id have to disconect the wires that run to the coil stock and only hook these up...(wouldnt i lose my tach?)


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

were u able to find the instructions to hook up jacobs ignition to 8v vw


----------



## johnnysGTIs (Jan 19, 2009)

I found them !!!!! From the installation manual.......

Green 18 gauge wire Distributor/OEM module output, this is the timing/trigger wire.(also connect the tachometer sensing wire if present) If using the purple and orange trigger wires, connect only tach sensing wire(if present) to this wire.

Send me your address and I will send you a copy of the entire booklet.

Jacobs recommends that you use a steel core/electrode spark plug. Also you can use a wider plug gap, .045-.055 is a good starting point.

Hope this helps.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

pretty sure they run off the stock ICM like a MSD box would..


----------



## LangeXMR (Aug 4, 2011)

I have the same ignition on my car. And I really need the installation manual, it's possible you could send me a copy too.
[email protected]


----------

